# 2* arbeistspeicher



## raphaelk (22. Juni 2003)

hi, ist es möglich 2 arbeitsspeicher in den pc einzubauen. also ich hab einmal 256 mbram. kann man dann noch 512 mbram zusätzlich einbauen? was muss man beachten? und 2 festplatten kann man ja auch einbauen, oder? und 2 prozessoren? einmal p3 und einmal p4?

danke


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2003)

Ja man kann 2 Arbeitsspeicher in den Rechner einbauen. Die Boards haben mehr wie einen Steckplatz für den Speicher!
Wie gross Du Deinen Arbeitsspeicher ausbauen kannst, musst Du aber im Handbuch nachschauen!


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2003)

Ja man kann 2 Arbeitsspeicher in den Rechner einbauen. Die Boards haben mehr wie einen Steckplatz für den Speicher!
Wie weit Du Deinen Arbeitsspeicher ausbauen kannst, musst Du aber im Handbuch nachschauen!


----------



## blubber (22. Juni 2003)

Hi,

aber nicht jedes Board erlaubt beim Arbeitsspeicher eine asynchrone Bestückung !?

bye


----------



## Paule (22. Juni 2003)

also 2 festplatten kann man bei sogut wie jedem rechner einbauen , solange du noch einen freien ice-steckplatz hast. 2 prozessoren kann man auf einem speziellen mainboard betreiben , das ist richtig , aber das müssen dann beides die gleichen prozessoren sein und nicht z.B.: ein p3 mit nem p4 , sowas ist nicht zu verwirklichen....

Grüße

Paule


----------

